# Titan (auctions) Und Titan (honor+) Update



## Nomad (29. August 2006)

Hi Leutz vielleicht kann mir einer helfen 

Ich suche für das titan (Auction) und Titan(Honor+) addon ein update könnte mir hier einer wieter helfen ???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (29. August 2006)

Auf Curse Gaming wurden die beiden gelinkt, habs aber nicht getestet:


http://88.191.14.111/titan_honor_plus_fixed_1.12.zip
http://omega.c-mal.com/titan_honor_plus_fixed_1.12.zip


----------



## Nomad (29. August 2006)

danke muss dann heute passiert sein hab gestern noch nix gefunden 
übrigens lob an die seite und ihre betreiber !!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eine frage noch zum auction addon habt ihr nix gefunden oder ????


----------



## nown (1. September 2006)

ich empfehle dir http://www.curse-gaming.com/de/wow/addons-...auctioneer.html

Auctioneer ...

Ist nützlich, z.B. kannst du AH scanen und dir dann wenn du Sachen im freien gelände anzeigen lassen, welcher Wert der Gegenstand hat und ob jemand (zu der Zeit wo du gescaned hast) schon im AH den Gegenstand verkauft oder verkauft hat und zu welchen SP (Startpreis) bzw. welchem Gebot ...

find ich besser als das vom Titan Panel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Titan(Honor+) ist auch nicht so das tolle addon, hab da lieber Opium, dass ist ein PvP addon, wo mit Zeit, Gilde, Gildenrank, LvL, Klasse etc. angezeigt wird und man Spieler die einem z.B. mal gegänkt hat auf KoS (Kill on Sight) setzen kann, so das man gleich weiss wenn jemand kommt, was man von dem/der Spieler/in zu erwarten hat. Man könnte es glaube sogar kombinieren :> naja... (http://www.curse-gaming.com/de/wow/addons-400-1-opium.html)

wünsch dir viel spass beim testen :>


----------

